# 19 inch monitor vs 23/24 inch



## codyjansen (Jan 13, 2010)

can anyone post a picture of a 19 inch monitor next too a 23 or 24 inch monitor for me?

im not very good with size of monitors and i have a 19 right now and i want to get a 23 or 24 and i want to know what they look like side to side.

thanks in advance


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 13, 2010)

A 19" next to a 23" monitor.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 13, 2010)

BP, is that your place? Nice collection of model cars!


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 13, 2010)

Lol no, I googled a pic for the OP.
My place is much simpler!


----------



## TIGR (Jan 14, 2010)

Cody, I'm sorry I can't provide a pic, but for what it's worth, the upgrade is significant. I wouldn't go back now that I'm using a 24". Really changes the computing experience in my opinion.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 14, 2010)

my moms boyfriend just got a samsung t240hd and the thing looks gigantic so thats the main reason i want a new monitor.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 14, 2010)

Just curious, what do you use your computer for? Do you do much gaming/multimedia?


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 14, 2010)

mostly gaming, little video editing. internet browsing.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, I think it would make all the difference in the world for you. By the way I envy your Internet connection.


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 14, 2010)

The 24" is a nice size. But you also need the gfx to drive it if your going to game anywhere around the 1920x1200 native resolution.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 14, 2010)

im looking for a monitor with 1920x1080 and i would run lower settings till i can afford a new video card. or i could get a new card and get monitor later. idk. i have not made up my mind.


----------



## MikeMitchell (Jan 15, 2010)

If you're going to invest in a monitor, definitely go with the 24". I'd rather do that and then upgrade the graphics card later. You'll get much more mileage from the 24" and it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 15, 2010)

A 24" monitor is totally worth it.  Even a 1920x1080 one.  Mine is 1920x1200,  giant difference from my old 19".  You'll never see gaming the same again!


----------



## Kursah (Jan 15, 2010)

I went from a 19" 1440x900 to a 22" 1680x1050 and was amazed. Both were affordable Acer models, both kicked ass. Then I went to an Acer 1920x1080 24" and was really impressed again, though it didn't seem much larger, it was wider and about the same height due to different ratio's, the resolution change was nice. Used the same vid card through 'em all, and that card still keeps my games smooth. My most recent monitors and about 5 others locally were all gotten from Newegg Open Box, none have had issues, none seemed to have been opened, manual, all extras, all still taped in package, so I do recommend considering going that way, I paid less for my 24" asus open box than my new 22" acer. The Asus was almost 1/2 price at the time, fits found me that deal, been content ever since, not even interested in replacing the asus yet.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2010)

My 1920x1200 24" is so much better than my old 19" 1440x900 that I can't use the 19" anymore.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 15, 2010)

I used to use a 19" 1440*900 monitor, then 2 months ago I bought a 22" 1920*1080 monitor (which has massive problems with displaying red/orange colors,) and just a few days ago I bought a 22" 1920*1080 LCD HDTV, which I now use as my monitor/TV on my desk. I'd still like a larger screen, but until you get up to about 30", you are stuck with 1920*1080/1200, which means that as you get bigger, the pixels get larger (pixel pitch.) I myself like smaller pixels, so a 22" (along with price factors) works out well for me.


----------



## Tau (Jan 15, 2010)

I made the jump from 19" monitors to 24" for development about a year ago now...  TBH I dont know why I dident do it before....   

I went from 3x 19" monitors to 2x 24" and 1x 19", As soon as I moved into my new house in a couple months I will be ordering another 24" as well .

I cant find the charger for my camera, or the cable for my phone... so a screenshot will have to do for now.

One thing for sure is there is ALOT of realestate, i have attached an actual size screenshot so you can see just how much


----------



## n-ster (Jan 15, 2010)

Funny that someone mentioned the pixel size... I was going to too... I prefer a 1920x1080 21.5" monitor to be honest.. good pixel pitch etc... If you are planning to get a very good video card, then  a 23" with higher resolution is good --> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001317

1920x1080p 21.5" and 2048x1152 23" are my favorites... Though the 23" is expensive now, it is still worth it... it was at 190$ shipped at some point though


----------

